# Server per WLAN mit dem Netzwerk verbinden !?



## Johnny the Gamer (20. April 2012)

Hi,
ich weiß nicht genau, ob es sowas gibt, was ich suche...
Ich möchte meinen Server bzw. Datenspeicher per WLAN mit meinem Router verbinden.
Natürlich möchte ich auf diesen PC von anderen PCs des Netzwerks zugreifen können...

Wie bekomme ich eine möglichst hohe Datenrate per WLAN zustande ?
Ein normaler WLAN-Stick ist doch für Datenübertragung zu langsam oder ? 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Kotor (20. April 2012)

Hi,

ich habe einen DLINK DWA USB stick - 300 Mbit/sec. 
Dieser kopiert gerade über einen DLink Router (ebenfalls 300Mbit/sec) mit 10Mb/sec, ein 4,7GB großes Iso-image, in ca. 10min auf einen PC der über LAN am Router hängt.

Ich denke wenn ich nicht auf eine alte langsame notebook hdd kopieren würde, gehts sicher flotter.
Hab sicher schon 30MB/sec auch gesehen. Das geht dann so schnell wie wenn du auf eine langsame externe USB 2.0 Festplatte kopierst

Ich sehe da keine Probleme


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. April 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich eine möglichst hohe Datenrate per WLAN zustande ?


Indem du den server direkt neben den router/AP stellst. Nur dann kannst du auch ein kabel nehmen.


> Ein normaler WLAN-Stick ist doch für Datenübertragung zu langsam oder ?


Auch nicht wirklich. Eher ist das wlan allgemein zu langsam.
Wenn dein server wirklich etwas output bringen muß,solltest du dir überlegen wie du ein kabel zu deinem anschlußpunkt ans netzwerk bekommst.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. April 2012)

Genau, das ist aber mein Problem ! Der Server kann eigentlich nicht per LAN-Kabel mit dem Netzwerk verbunden werden, da das Kable entweder an einer Tür verlegt werden muss, oder quer durch das ganze Zimmer


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. April 2012)

Das kabel quer durch ein zimmer zu bekommen ist eigentlich kein problem. Was liegt da als belag drin. (sag ja nicht irgenwelcher pvc mit ner dünnen pvc-leiste am rand) Bei teppich kannst du das kabel am rand ins ixel drücken und bei laminat,parkett oder anderen böden mit holzleiste das kabel hinter der leiste verlegen.


----------



## Frezy (23. April 2012)

Hey,

Patchkabel hinter die Sesselleisten quetschen ist keine gute Idee. Man kann die Kabel zwar biegen... aber an den 45 Grad Ecken wirst du kleine Probleme bekommen. 

WLAN und Server... humpf... du hast Ideen. Aber naja wenn schon eine 300 Mbit/s Karte/USB Stick. (Denk daran das dein Router/AP auch 300 Mbit/s unterstützen muss.)
Mit nem 54 MBit/s WLAN kannst du es gleich vergessen. Da bist mit nem USB Stick schneller.

Wenn du wirklich über WLAN fahren willst hier eine Empfehlung:
Wireless USB Adapter LINKSYS, AE1200, 300 MBit
(Vorraussetzung wie geschrieben ist, dass dein WLAN Router/AP auch 802.11n unterstützt.)

Ob du damit Spaß und Freude haben wirst musst du selbst entscheiden.

Die schnellste und sicherste Variante ist noch immer die physische Verkabelung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Frezy


----------



## skyw8lk3r (23. April 2012)

Probier es doch über die stromleitung.

Ich hab mir jetzt von develo das 500mbit set gekauft und bin damit echt zufrieden


----------



## kühlprofi (23. April 2012)

WLAN-Sticks sind für die Tonne. Wennschon ein teurer WLAN-Router und eine noch teurere WLAN-Netzwerkkarte (dafür kriegst du wohl schon 3x 1Tera USB-Festplatten). Und einen Server per WLAN zu verbinden ist sowas von "ungängig" / nicht sicher!


----------



## K3n$! (23. April 2012)

Der Server steht im gleichen Zimmer wie der Netzwerkanschluss ?
Das sollte wohl sicher kein Problem werden. 
Wenn jetzt der Server mit Keller steht oder auf dem Dachoben, 
dann hättest du sicher Probleme, aber einfach ein Kabel durch das Zimmer zu ziehen, 
wird mit Sicherheit möglich sein. Je nach Türrahmen kannst du das auch oben drüber verlegen.


----------

